# Official: Chris Bosh is an All-Star



## CB4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

> *Toronto's Chris Bosh made the cut* while the Nets' Jason Kidd and Washington's Gilbert Arenas did not make it, according to the source. Kidd or Arenas could be chosen by NBA commissioner David Stern as a replacement for Indiana's Jermaine O'Neal, who was voted a starter by the fans but will not play because of a groin injury.




link to times article

we don't link to realgm. thanks. speedy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

The reserves are officially announced tomorrow so take that report with a grain of salt.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

there is no doubt in my mind that Chris will make the All star team....but I would really be pissed if I see anyone other than Jermaine Oneal starting over Bosh as PF.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*



MangoMangoMango said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that Chris will make the All star team....but I would really be pissed if I see anyone other than Jermaine Oneal starting over Bosh as PF.


Who is coaching the team, Flip?

If that's the case we could see a starting frontline of King James, Big Ben, and Diesel.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

didn't see anything of your quote in your link.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

It's originally from the New York Times then republished by other media outlets

I'd be inclined to believe this even though it's not official yet 

Congrats to our first all-star not name Vince :cheers:
EDIT: I totally forgot about AD, but he wasn't voted or selected by the coaches


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

Gilbert didnt make it!!! 28 per game he deserve to be there!!!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

FYI Reserves are announced at 7 pm tonight on NBA TV - with Charles, Kenny and the gang. The picks above were who Larry Brown picked, the Knicks even leak who their coach voted for in the AS Game.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

i thought the annoucement wont be until thursday?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*



MjM2xtreMe said:


> i thought the annoucement wont be until thursday?


Acutally i think you're right - the link I saw said tonight - but that show isn't till tomorrow


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

Gilbert didnt make it!!! 28 per game he deserve to be there!!!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

Bosh is a lock IMO, especially if we win this game vs. the Spurs.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

nobody cares. please do not bait. speedy.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team?*

I'm just itching to pickup a Bosh All-Star authentic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bosh will be our third All-Star after VC and, current Raptors, AD!!!

SO FREAKING PUMPED.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*- Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

http://www.nypost.com/sports/63247.htm



> February 9, 2006 -- The Nets' Vince Carter and four Pistons are among the seven Eastern All-Star reserves to be officially announced today, The Post has learned.
> But in a huge surprise, the Wizards' Gilbert Arenas, the fifth-leading scorer in the league, was left off the reserve squad in voting by Eastern coaches.
> 
> That could be remedied, however, when Commissioner David Stern personally selects the replacement for injured starter Jermaine O'Neal of the Pacers.
> ...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

Great news for your team and for the fans! Chris Bosh has been playing consistently well for you. He has been the heart and soul of your team. Its nice to see him being recognized by the coaches as well. Congrats guys! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

thanks. Who's your team?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*



ansoncarter said:


> thanks. Who's your team?


Me and justasking are Net fans! :clap:


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

i was gonna shoot myself if bosh didn't make it

4 pistons???? come on now.. how good is rip hamilton besides scoring.. seriously.. its pretty easy to be a good defender when u have four guys on ur team that can cover ur a$$ if you mess up.. 

and really... is rip that good of a scorer?


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

Yay!!
Congrats CB4!
He earned it!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

How is that a surprise?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*

The last sentence of this link says that David Stern is responsible for choosing the replacement for inujred Jermaine O'neal.

http://www.nba.com/news/261370.html


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*



MjM2xtreMe said:


> The last sentence of this link says that David Stern is responsible for choosing the replacement for inujred Jermaine O'neal.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/261370.html


That would mean the player that gets the last roster spot - Arenas? Webber?

I beleive Flip as the coach gets to decide which player starts at the 4. It could be Bosh, it could be Ben Wallace, I really doubt Sheed gets picked.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*

I think it would be pretty stupid if 4 Pistons players get in. The All-Star game is made to showcase the league's best players, not the best team's best players. We'll see plenty of these guys come time for the playoffs, let's give the All-Star spots to some better players who aren't fortunate enough to be on the best team in the league, i.e. Michael Redd, Gilbert Arenas, Chris Webber.

And if you really feel the need to take a ton of Pistons, then leave out Rasheed, who doesn't want to play in the ASG. Or maybe Rip, who isn't much more than a shooter - not what most people want to see in this game. Don't take the 4 big names and leave out Tayshaun Prince, who is just as important as 'Sheed to the Pistons, and whose game is much better suited to the ASG than anyone else on the Piston roster.

My All-Star bench would consist of Bosh, Pierce, Billups, Redd, B.Wallace, Arenas, and Webber or Howard (_still_ can't decide).

EDIT: Carter gets JO's spot, and Bosh starts.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*

congrats cb4


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*



CrookedJ said:


> That would mean the player that gets the last roster spot - Arenas? Webber?
> 
> I beleive Flip as the coach gets to decide which player starts at the 4. It could be Bosh, it could be Ben Wallace, I really doubt Sheed gets picked.


Hmm..I think Stern picks who starts at 4 like it said in the article. Didn't it happen that year when Stern picked AD to replace someone (i forgot who) in the starting lineup?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Bosh named to allstar team? [merged]*



anniebananerz said:


> Hmm..I think Stern picks who starts at 4 like it said in the article. Didn't it happen that year when Stern picked AD to replace someone (i forgot who) in the starting lineup?


I think he was a replacement for a replacement. I remember it being Zo and someone who were injured.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TNT has officially announced the Eastern All-Stars. They are the same as previously thought, with four Pistons (Billups, the Wallace's, and Hamilton), Pierce, Carter, and Bosh. One more will be named by Stern to replace JO.

Sheed making the team is a surprise, IMO. He said weeks ago he doesn't want to participate. Maybe he will, maybe he won't. Either way I hope Flip puts Bosh in the starting lineup.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Official: Houston, we have a problem!*

Reserves:-

Chauncey Billups 
Rip Hamilton 
Rasheed Wallace 
*Chris Bosh * 
Vince Carter 
Paul Pierce 
Ben Wallace 

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Bosh and Vince team-mates again. Arenas did get snubbed though, but meh, Bosh!! :banana:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

poor mello he definately deserves to be there a game above 500 in the west leading the division!! 26 a game!! ****ty luck CB4 in the east!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptors.com has an official Chris Bosh Houston 2006 wallpaper up.

Check it out.

http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/boshallstar1024.jpg


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

2006 EASTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STARS 

No. Player (Team) Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College/HS/Country All-Star Selections 
1 #Chauncey Billups (Detroit) G 6-3 202 09/25/76 Colorado 1 
4 #Chris Bosh (Toronto) F 6-10 235 03/24/84 Georgia Tech 1 
15 Vince Carter (New Jersey) F 6-6 220 01/26/77 North Carolina 7 
32 #Richard Hamilton (Detroit) G 6-7 193 02/14/78 Connecticut 1 
3 *Allen Iverson (Philadelphia) G 6-0 165 06/07/75 Georgetown 7 
23 *LeBron James (Cleveland) G 6-8 245 12/30/85 St. Vincent/St. Mary HS 2 
7 *Jermaine O'Neal (Indiana) F 6-11 226 10/13/78 Eau Claire HS 5 
32 *Shaquille O'Neal (Miami) C 7-1 325 03/06/72 LSU 13 
34 Paul Pierce (Boston) F 6-6 230 10/13/77 Kansas 5 
3 *Dwyane Wade (Miami) G 6-4 212 01/17/82 Marquette 2 
3 Ben Wallace (Detroit) F 6-9 240 09/10/74 Virginia Union 4 
36 Rasheed Wallace (Detroit) F 6-11 225 09/17/74 North Carolina 3 

Head Coach: Flip Saunders (Detroit)
Assistant Coaches: Sidney Lowe, Ron Harper, Don Zierden
Athletic Trainer: Ted Arzonico (Orlando)

2006 WESTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STARS

No. Player (Team) Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate College/HS/Country All-Star Selections 
34 Ray Allen (Seattle) G 6-5 205 07/20/75 Connecticut 6 
42 Elton Brand (L.A. Clippers) F 6-8 265 03/11/79 Duke 2 
8 *Kobe Bryant (L.A. Lakers) G 6-6 220 08/23/78 Lower Merion HS 8 
21 *Tim Duncan (San Antonio) F 7-0 260 04/25/76 Wake Forest 8 
21 Kevin Garnett (Minnesota) F 6-11 220 05/19/76 Farragut Academy (HS) 9 
16 #Pau Gasol (Memphis) C 7-0 227 07/06/80 Spain 1 
31 Shawn Marion (Phoenix) F 6-7 228 05/07/78 UNLV 3 
1 *Tracy McGrady (Houston) F 6-8 210 05/24/79 Mt. Zion Academy (HS) 6 
11 *Yao Ming (Houston) C 7-6 310 09/12/80 China 4 
13 *Steve Nash (Phoenix) G 6-3 180 02/07/74 Santa Clara 4 
41 Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas) F 7-0 245 06/19/78 Germany 5 
9 #Tony Parker (San Antonio) G 6-2 177 05/17/82 France 1 

Head Coach: Avery Johnson (Dallas)
Assistant Coaches: Del Harris, Rolando Blackman, Joe Prunty
Athletic Trainer: Keith Jones (Houston)

*denotes starter
#denotes first-time selection


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: - Bosh Makes All-Star Team -*

http://www.nba.com/allstar2006/players/chris_bosh.html


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****ing awesome. Who said he wouldn't be a 20 and 10 player this year ? The kid's a freak. I love the guy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> “We are proud of Chris and very excited for him,” said Raptors head coach Sam Mitchell. “His continued improvement as a player is apparent and comes from not only a high skill level but dedication and hard work as well. He has put in his time in the off-season and on the practice court in order to be considered an all-star.”


http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/PR_allstarreserves_2006.html


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

expect Bosh to get close to no min on the team.....I rmb last year or the year b4...pierce only played in the first half (I forgot...I just rmb I didn;t see him playing much). I expect Flip to go with all 4 pistons starters most of the time in the 2nd half


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Congrats to CB4....He really deserves it. I really love his game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> ****ing awesome. Who said he wouldn't be a 20 and 10 player this year ? The kid's a freak. I love the guy.


 He's not


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Congratz to Chris Bosh, Very much deserved.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats C. Bosh...

Always knew you could make it.... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Christmas has come early for Chris Bosh. =) I'm so happy for him. He deserves this spot on the team. I can't even imagine how excited he must be right now. He's also playing in Texas, his home state. :banana:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Heeeeeeeeeeey, Just wanna congrats Bosh for making the All-Star team, well deserved. :banana:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

3 Former raptors made the all star team


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

This is gonna be a fantastic weekend of NBA All-Star awesomeness. It was fantastic last year, but this year will be a blast.... and in HD YO!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

martymar said:


> 3 Former raptors made the all star team


 Actually, only one of them is former.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Was there ever any doubt? :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Actually, only one of them is former.


Chauncey Billups, T-Mac and Vince Carter.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

as much as i hate to admit it, i too believe that Bosh is gonna get no playing time at all
also, who else is pissed off that arenas didn't make it? the guy is one of the best in the league for fu**s sake!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think its too bad that one of the reasons that Bosh made it was because of an injury.

kinda tarnishes making the team


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Bosh would have made the team anyways. David Stern still hasn't picked the replacement for Jermaine O'neal.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

If the raptors want a all-star next to bosh they should draft JJ Redick, Bosh is the perfect compliment to JJ's amazing shooting and scoring abilities and super-leadership qualities.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CodyThePuppy said:


> If the raptors want a all-star next to bosh they should draft JJ Redick, Bosh is the perfect compliment to JJ's amazing shooting and scoring abilities and super-leadership qualities.


If we want trajan langdon we could get him back from europe rather than wasting a pick


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> as much as i hate to admit it, i too believe that Bosh is gonna get no playing time at all
> also, who else is pissed off that arenas didn't make it? the guy is one of the best in the league for fu**s sake!



I guess u wont be pissed anymore cuz Arenas was picked by Stern to replace O'neal. Bosh may start the all star game cuz Coach Saunders said it probably wont be any of his players. If you think about it aside from Sheed, Bosh is the only PF.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060210.warenas10/BNStory/Sports/home


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> I guess u wont be pissed anymore cuz Arenas was picked by Stern to replace O'neal. Bosh may start the all star game cuz Coach Saunders said it probably wont be any of his players. If you think about it aside from Sheed, Bosh is the only PF.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060210.warenas10/BNStory/Sports/home


Good news and good news.

Arenas is still a bit iffy in my books but he probably deserves to be at the game.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice so is Bosh starting though?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Chauncey Billups, T-Mac and Vince Carter.


 D'oh


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> I think its too bad that one of the reasons that Bosh made it was because of an injury.
> 
> kinda tarnishes making the team


 Hum... who's injury?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I think its too bad that one of the reasons that Bosh made it was because of an injury.
> 
> kinda tarnishes making the team


Are you kidding? Bosh's selection is as legit as they come.

Kid deserved it, and the coaches recognised that. If anything, having the coaches send you in ahead of the ridiculous fan voting is just as legitimate, if not more.

Looking forward to it.


----------

